# More baby pics!!!!!



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSL roo x SLW


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.........................


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I could never keep peeps in my house, I have two Chiweenies and one Chihuahua that would terrorize the poor things. Yours are so darn cute though, you are making me jealous!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSL roo x ISA Brown


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Light Brahma (center ) SLW x BSL roo or Buckeye roo (Back)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

..............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mr. Roo was a busy
Black Sex Link unless i start seeing some pea combs 9 of these are his.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BO hen X BSL or a Buckeye


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got me thinking about something. How about creating a chick identifier post and then pin it so it's easy to find? Think about how many people ask, what breed is my chick?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice chicks and some developing some nice patterns/colorings.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Love those chicks!!!!
Are some of them auto sexed?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If the Buckeye fertilized the SLW eggs they would be sex links.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There's 17 in there.
8 are from Townline via the feed store.
2 BRs -2wks old
2 BOs - 2wks old
1 SLW ?roo? -2 wks old
1 White Leghorn little under a week old
1 Amber Link little under a week old
1 Light Brahma little under a week old
9 were hatched from my eggs
5 SLW eggs
2 RIR eggs
1 BO egg
1 ISA brown 1 week old in the pics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My favorite of my hatch. SLW egg.If the Buckeye got it, it would be a Red Sex Link.It could have got the red from the RIR that is in the BSL roo.????


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

From BYC

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Aww,they're too adorable!How many are there?I can't wait for mine to hatch next week....


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Chickenqueen when is your hatch date?


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Nm, your babies are SO adorable. Love all the pics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

thanks.........


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I want some little fluff balls too! Yours are so cute, I can't stand it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,my eggs hatch on the 8th.I have 27 eggs in there.I put round eggs in,temp at 102-hoping to get more females than males.Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My hatch date is the ninth. I have 12 eggs. My fingers are crossed for you!!! I hope you get a high hatch rate ️️


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Do round eggs always hatch as female? Do pointed eggs always hatch as male??????


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Does the higher temp make more females? I read somewhere the first 3 days if you do higher Temps the chicks will turn out female?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have round and pointed eggs in my bator...


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Good luck to you both! This is so exciting!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,my eggs hatch 1 day before the feed store gets their peeps.I hope they get Brahmas,I have 1 left and want a couple more.I was trying to figure out how to slip feed store chicks in.The ones I hatch and the ones I buy will be about the same age.So,I figure I can slip 2-3 more in and my husband will never notice,he only looks at them when I insist on it.My son thinks I'd be lying about it.I told him if Dale asks I'll tell him(really,what can he do at that point?),but if he doesn't ask,I won't volunteer the info.Am I a bad wife?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So CQ on the 8th and CM on the 9th. I wish I could hatch but I can't I'd like 2 flocks instead of 6. I'd like 15 birds max plus silkies who I don't count in my birds. So I will have to just use your hatches to swoon over.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

IMO, increased temp or how round the end is never worked for me. Hopefully it will work for someone. 
If there was something that worked, hatcheries would make a fortune not having males to deal with.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I take the egg turner out today.Hopefully,everything goes well.CM,you still right behind me?Are we going to be showing off chicks at the same time?I got everything ready.Went to the feed store yesterday but need to get new heat light and fixture.Was gonna take one out of the coop but decided to get new ones,I want to make sure it's germ free.The feed store had chicks,esp.the Brahma I wanted but my husband was with me so I passed on them.I had to order some Valbazen and when it's in will try to pick up a couple then.Just have to do it when hubby is at work.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I stop turning tomorrow. This is my first time hatching. I'm gonna be so bummed if I don't get a single chick out of it


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Last time I candled I still saw movement in the eggs so I'm hoping for the best!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I tried candling but as usual couldn't see anything.I hate this part,tho.I worry nothing will hatch and it's so close.Egg turner out,heat light on and pool is fixed up with pine shavings.Still need to fill feeders but waterer ready.Eggs aren't moving or peeping yet.Just gotta wait...


----------

